# cem clen underdosed?



## nd2bhge (Apr 12, 2010)

first of i want to say cems service is next to none. Every time i order i get my package within 3 days, but.............

Ive been taking the clen know for a week ramping up to 120mcg ed, split into two doses on empty stomach. I'm not feeling hardly any sides no sweating no headaches, and just a little trembles really nothing at all.

In the past i have taken pill form and i couldn't even get to 100mcg without shaking like a leaf. does anybody have any experience with cems clen?
is it possible by splitting the dosage im avoiding the sides, which is the point?


thanks for the help


----------



## nd2bhge (Apr 12, 2010)

Bump!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WFC2010 (Apr 12, 2010)

wow, when i take 20mcg tab of clenbuterol, i think my hearth will explode! so i do not like it


----------



## 68 firebird (Apr 13, 2010)

I've used their clen/t3 combo twice now and had mild sides from them both times.  I went up to 160mcgs clen.  I usually never split the dose only because of my schedule.  You could very well be avoiding because of the split dose.  If you sweat like a pig starting early in your workouts then its probably working for you.  Some people's receptors allow them to avoid sides while still getting the thermogenic effects and fat loss.
C


----------



## tballz (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm taking cem's clen right now and can barely type.  I'm on 100mcg/day.  I do take full dose first thing in the morning.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 13, 2010)

I used ChemOnes clen and 60mcg's was as high as I could go. I still have almost a full bottle left it is so strong.


----------



## nd2bhge (Apr 13, 2010)

chemOne?


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 13, 2010)

nd2bhge said:


> chemOne?


 ChemOne Research


----------



## Iron Dragon (Apr 13, 2010)

That's one of the problems of research t3's and clen's, they often times are all over the place on dosing. I would stick with tabs on those two.


----------



## nd2bhge (Apr 16, 2010)

I think after my first 2wks i'll switch to tabs. i went with cem originaly because of the quick T/A. on another note.

does anyone think that 2wks on clen followed by 1wk of eca and benadryl(to rejuvinate the beta2) followed by 2wks on is a bad idea just something i've been pondering or is this way off physiologically.


----------



## fredlabrute (Apr 16, 2010)

*Cem clen underdose*

I just did take the stuff for first time and can barely type,just did take 1 ml!!!Maybe you've been on the stuff too long without some time off!


----------



## Hammer-She-Rides (Apr 16, 2010)

fredlabrute said:


> I just did take the stuff for first time and can barely type,just did take 1 ml!!!Maybe you've been on the stuff too long without some time off!


 
1ml? Thought there dosage was 1ml/200mcgs? 160 is enough for me haha


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 17, 2010)

fredlabrute said:


> I just did take the stuff for first time and can barely type,just did take 1 ml!!!Maybe you've been on the stuff too long without some time off!


 HAHAHA you just took 200mcg of clen your first time bro! I bet you cant type or sit still or talk without stuttering...


----------



## Getfit75 (Apr 17, 2010)

I ramped mine up to 200mcg and still go no sweating or even feeling hot. But i was shaking like crazy. Enough when i would go to a store people would look at me like i'm a crack head, especially when i started talking and you could hear the shakinh in my voice


----------



## fredlabrute (Apr 17, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> HAHAHA you just took 200mcg of clen your first time bro! I bet you cant type or sit still or talk without stuttering...


Goddamn it, wasn't able to sleep for a day, will read label content more carefully in the future!!!!
Was sweating watching TV!!!


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Apr 18, 2010)

How much weight has been lost fellas? Does it work great? Im taking pill form and havnt seen anything, no side effects and no good effects


----------

